# Caradium , cobalt blue?



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone seen one of these? What was caradium?

                                            Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

another view.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

bottom.


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2009)

Women used Caradium to prevent their hair from going grey, a product that mainly consisted of radioactive water that claimed to eliminate dandruff and prevent hair from going grey


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Woody!

          Sounds like it was another sure fire quack cure!

                                                Twig.


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's an ad I found online.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 26, 2009)

GEEZE , they even told ya it was radioactive!!


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea, crazy, huh?

 This is the site I found it on, Twig.

 Check it out, even though it is in french you can still see the pictures of some of the products that were made from radium.

http://www.dissident-media.org/infonucleaire/radieux.html


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 26, 2009)

Remember, that was long before Hiroshima..!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2009)

Come on everyone try som radium on your hair and just weeks you will stop worring about your hair because of those unsightly dark areas of dead skin... all...over...your...body!!! Your hair will glow...in...the...dark!!!Yes your spouse or anyone else will not come near you so there will be no need to have beautiful HAIR!!!


 For those of you who don't know what radium is just remember those glow in the dark hands on your little Micky Mouse watch....That is radium.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow ! and they lived to the ripe ole age of 45.You wonder how they made it that long.[]


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 27, 2009)

Roman baths were usually made in radium rich waters..there's still an active radium water bath in Europe.

 I love that bottle. Better check to see if it still holds trace radiation, eh?


----------

